# Two for six sharks and one turlte (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Another nice morning of fishing with my best friend my son Martin.

All fish and turtle safely released.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

All I can say is WOW!

Happy :fishing:


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking, what types of rigs and bait are you using so i might be lucky enough to reproduce some of your success? Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

*You Rock Eddie!!!*

Thanks for the Pix. I just caught my first of the year at Canaveral Seashore. Tell Martin that the big guy from Jacksonville said "Nice action shot!" Can that rod be bent any better!!!!!!!


----------



## solofish (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice, very nice... where was this? I see you're from Ft. Lauderdale, and I'm going fishing at Dania this weekend, so this is appropriate timing.

Can you offer any advice on your setup and bait?

Thanks.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

*Simple stup*

Tsunami trophy rods (casting)
Shimano Stradic 800
Powerpro 50lb
6 feet of mono leader (120 lbs)
1.5 feet cable
#8 circle hook
and lots of luck


4 to 6 oz pyramid sinker


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice action pics Eddie! Martin has sure grown into a stout youngster since Noel and I came down to fish with you several years ago. Looks like you two make a formitable tag team against the local shark population.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thats a nice shark. The turtle looks a little pissed tho! Kinda looks like he was saying "hey hey hey WTF dude??? I was trying to take a freakin nap here"


----------

